
Ask HN: Any reliable web host for arc - nagarch
I want to host similar to HN and like to know any reliable web hosts available in the market.
======
idoh
To host arc you need to run Racket. So any host that will let you install
Racket will be fine. For lowish loads you can something for $10 / month, like
linode.

------
chatmasta
Why not simply run your application in a docker container and deploy to any of
the hundreds of container hosting options?

~~~
nagarch
Thank you. Good idea I think. suggest me good docker hosting guys

~~~
meric
Amazon.

~~~
nagarch
Thank you

